# Best shrug technique



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've tried many over the years.. I rarely shrug because I believe heavy rack pulls and deadlifts work the traps way better, however I've recently started because well.. everyone looks better with big traps!

I used to use a hack squat machine with about 250kg on it, however I used to do fast reps

Recently went back to my old gym and noticed I couldn't shrug anywhere near as much - probably due to my technique changing to squeezing a bit at the top

Do you use dumbbells or bar or a machine?

Do you roll?

Do you squeeze at the top? Do them fast? or slow?

Heavy weight to the point where your neck is shaking and your abs are killing just from holding the weight up?

Low weight high reps?

Help me build some massive traps guys!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

up and down with a slight lean forward while keeping the chest and head pointing forward, imagine a bent over row but you like 10% of the bent. really hits them for me and you feel it from neck to the base of the trap. nip at the top, slow down and back up just before i hit my max stretch so they never relax. 3 x 10-12 reps on a big weight, like 180-200kg on a BB

i dont see the point of rolling, a horizontal movement with the weight isnt really under resistance in a shrug, just wobbling the shoulders and putting strain on them.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Best I found for big traps was face pulls, put tricep rope high up. Get on one knee and always keep your hands above your shoulders. Grew my traps really quick


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

first things first the traps are on the back of your body... so holding the dumbells behind your body is a tip I've heard from a few high level bodybuilders, obviously don't exaggerate that, just hold em so you hands are behind your hips... its because of this I would consider dumbells superior to a barbell unless you held the barbell behind your back which I have seen johnnie jackson do (who is king of traps tbh)

in terms of the contraction I pull and pinch straight up and back...so up at an angle...squeeze, 2 seconds, lower

high reps, Almost always guaranteed to pull my sternomastoid if I do it less then 10 reps...I think that is specific to me though

as always there are multiple ways to skin a cat... play around with variable you listed and see what works for you


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JuggernautJake said:


> Almost always guaranteed to pull my sternomastoid if I do it less then 10 reps...I think that is specific to me though


I tend to do something very similar :cursing:


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I tend to do something very similar :cursing:


such a horrible muscle to pull isn't it... sleeping, driving, turning head all become painful...I've had 2 injuries from weight lifting, both pulling that muscle doing heavy shrugs

high reps and shrugging to the back solved it!


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I try and do full ROM all the time, sometimes squeeze at the top when using lighter weights.

I usually pyramid up to a heavy weight on barbbell shrugs (start with 60kg and keep adding plates, sometimes go to 200kg), obviously my form is questionnable on the higher weights but I think the heavy weight is benefical putting the stress on the traps. I then do a few sets of behind the back shrugs or dumbbell shrugs using a lighter weight (60-100kg)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Never done shrugs before - am I missing out?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> up and down with a slight lean forward while keeping the chest and head pointing forward, imagine a bent over row but you like 10% of the bent. really hits them for me and you feel it from neck to the base of the trap. nip at the top, slow down and back up just before i hit my max stretch so they never relax. 3 x 10-12 reps on a big weight, like 180-200kg on a BB
> 
> i dont see the point of rolling, a horizontal movement with the weight isnt really under resistance in a shrug, just wobbling the shoulders and putting strain on them.


This. I usually do them over the weekend when the gym is quiet. Get a rack and put the safety bars in at just under hanging hand height. No fvcker uses the quat rack for squats anyway. BB, shoulder width grip. Bar in front rather than behind but with a slight lean forwards.

Upright rows are good too (done with good form obv)


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Love to do shrugs. Only do like 130kg on the smith machine for about 15 reps x 3 sets. Then do them from behind about 90kg 15 reps x 3 sets. Think people lose a lot of the mind-muscle connection trying to go to heavy and instead are just moving a weight not working their traps.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

For me, the key is using a 3sec ISO-hold.

The shrug is a small movement, so not much tension time per set. Incorporating a 3sec pause on each rep extends this. Since reducing weight slightly and building back up with 10-12 reps + 3sec pauses my traps have finally started to improve!


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

Olympic lifts will build huge traps.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Do them in reverse using a smith machine

Personally I only rack pull which gives my traps a good workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do them with an Ez Bar behind my back,sometimes heavy,sometimes lighter for more reps.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Super set upright rows with shrugs as heavy as possible :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I stand on the seat of the shoulder press machine and do my traps that way


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Great vid on YouTube by Rippetoe demonstrating the barbell shrug. I'd link but don't know how on my cell phone.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

[quote=WilsonR6;

Help me build some massive traps guys!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Never done shrugs before - am I missing out?


No


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i use a trap bar, 3-4 sets of 10-12 reps, usually about 140kg and squeze at the top for 2-3 secs, hands slightly behind me, and wraps on my past set.


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Compound lifts and I tend to use the cable, load it up and hold it from behind, bend over slightly and pull it up till failure.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

CarlFit said:


> Compound lifts and I tend to use the cable, load it up and hold it from behind, bend over slightly and pull it up till failure.


That made no sense at all.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I deadlift for trap gains, shrugs are sh1t.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> I deadlift for trap gains, shrugs are sh1t.


I noticed how pumped my traps looked when I used to deadlift lol but my back has been in pieces for a while now so deads only get done about 5 times a year


----------

